# Do shells absorb UV as well as skin??



## Tortoise (Mar 29, 2013)

I was wondering if tortoises absorb UV through the shell or just their skin?

Today although it was cold here, my deck was in full sun and I took out some of my tortoises one by one and sat them on my knee in a tub warm water for a few mins as we are so sun deprived here.
They really seemed to really appreciate this.

Just a few feet of snow to melt yet hahaha!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 29, 2013)

They certainly absorb heat and UV through their skin much more effectively through their skin. This is why they typically bask in the morning hours when the sun is at an angle.

This thread has some interesting insight: http://www.tortoisetrustforum.org/phpbb3_live/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=8079


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank so much, those images are a cause for concern.
It just shows that no matter what we do in captivity it isn't anywhere near the natural benefits of the sun.
I saw that angling the bulb was better as shown in the image but in most cases the MVB bulbs are not designed to work as well on an angle or perhaps they are more likely to fail when not flat?

I will keep up with my mini UV sauna baths on the deck whilst we wait for the higher temps I need to put out my tortoises here for longer periods.

Thanks I had never seen studies like that before, very interesting as well as concerning.


----------



## ulkal (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you, Tortoise, for posing this question,I was wondering about that, too. 
Thanks to you too, Studentofthereptile, for posting this link.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow what an article! Thanks. 

I am so glad to live in and keep tortoises is so cal. 

My Russian is outdoors full time and soon enough my leopard will be too.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't know of any study done as to whether they absorb UVB through the shell, although they certainly absorb heat that way. Most of the reference books I have access to suggest that if they DO absorb it though the shell, it is not as efficient as it is through the limbs.


----------

